# SL Restoration - VW Touareg V10 TDI Correction Detail plus extras



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to another installment (this one's a biggie),

This 2007, 85,000 mile Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI was booked in for a Correction Detail with a few additions with the aim being to fully transform its neglected appearance both inside & out.

On arrival, it was clear just how little the car had been cared for and the size of the task at hand




























Wheels showing plenty of kerbside action



















Interior not a great deal better




























As the wheels were to be refurbished we began by giving the tyres, arches & lower sections a pre-soak with AF Citrus Power prior to rinsing










Arches deep cleaned with Meguiar's Super Degreaser diluted 1:4 and a long handled Vikan brush










Tyres given a deep clean with AF Citrus Power (a dish brush was used for this as the usual care was not required with the wheels)










Foamed with AF Avalanche at 60c with the aim to soften all the bonded dirt (we've found that adding a drop of AF Lather increases the foaming consistency & with it the dwell time)










The usual areas tackled with a detailing brush










Engine bay was also to be detailed so the shuts, slam panel & bonnet were tackled with AF Citrus Power (Engine itself was covered to prevent water ingress as it was to be steam cleaned)




























Plastic sheeting doing its job










Rinsed at 60c then safely washed via the 2BM with AF Lather and a Meguiar's Lambswool Wash Mitt 










After rinsing via the pressure washer at 30c it was time for the first stage of decontamination with AF Oblitarate and Iron Out

Oblitarate at work on the wheel arch liners










And again on the trims










Time for a final soak with Avalanche, this time at 30c










Thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer, followed by an open hose. It was into the unit for decontamination with AF Glide and 3M clay

General contamination as you'd expect










Rear end even worse










Decontamination fully complete it was back outside for a final soak and rinse again with AF Avalanche at 30c










Back into the unit and dried with i4D Uber Yellow Premium Drying Towels and the Metro Blaster. First job up was to steam clean the engine bay with the Nilfisk 51H and a detailing brush. (This was then dressed with CarPro PERL diluted 1:4)

After the standard Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown, paintwork was inspected and readings were taken confirming that all was in original condition.

In addition to the treatment both rear doors & the rear bumper were repaired and painted. Due to the location of the repairs on the rear doors both rear wings were also painted. There's a few pics of this but i'll save some of our paintwork for another thread, but the eagle eyed amongst you will notice just how much of the car is stripped out for the paintwork to be done.










Dust nibs on the repainted panels were tackled with the Rupes LD30 then sanded with the MIRKA ROS650CV and 3000 3M Trizact disks (this was all that was needed as the gun finish matched that of the original VW paintwork)










Wetsanded panel 50/50










Repainted panels seen to it was time for the correction work. After trialling a few polish/pad combinations & with the paintwork fitting the description of 'granite' along with being extremely weathered it was time to give a full test to a new hybrid pad system on the Festool RAP 150 with Menzerna Fast Gloss FG400










A few random correction shots

Tailgate before










And after 










Front wings were heavily weathered & looked to have seen some action from a brush at some stage . . .










And after (you can see the reminants of a very deep scratch on the edge of the arch which could not be removed any further)










This combination was used throughout the cutting stage as i worked my way round the car, carrying out multiple wipedowns & checking the finish with a variety of light sources

The latest addition to my variety of light sources the Festool SYSLITE Portable LED










A few shots showing the capabilities of the Festool SYSLITE as a defect spotter




























Door before










Door after cutting stage (there is a scratch which was too deep to fully remove still slighly visible under the halide reflection when you look closely)










50/50 of the wing under the halide really highlighting the state of the paintwork










The RAP 150 with a 3" extension bar was used on the side skirts (these received a 3 stage correction process)










Cutting stage complete it was time for another wipedown this time with CarPro Eraser










The polishing stage was carried out with Menzerna PF2500 (3.02) on a Lake Country Orange Hydrotech with the RAP










This started to sharpen things up a little more as can be seen in theses 2 shots (this time under 150 watt halide lighting)



















Next up the door handle resesses were tidied up with CarPro Fixer on a MF cloth 










After further wipedown with both IPA and CarPro Eraser it was time for the 1st refining stage with Menzerna SF4000 (106FA ) on a Lake Country Crimson Hydrotech again with the RAP. (I also changed the backing plate at this stage to a 3M Finesse-it version which is softer than the standard Perfect-it III one that i use)










Starting to really come alive










Time for the 2nd refining stage with Menzerna SF4500 (85RE) on a Lake Country Last Step pad with the Fetool Rotex 150 (this really is the ultimate refining tool IMO)










A few shots of the refined paintwork really showing the flake



















Piano black trims and tail lights dealt with via the Rupes LHR 75 and Flexipads Cutting MF then refined with Menzerna SF4000 (106FA) on a white Rupes finishing pad










Before



















After 



















All plastics thoroughly cleansed and degreased with Spies Hecker 7010 before being treated with CarPro DLUX










Refurbished wheels given an Eraser wipedown then protected with CarPro DLUX (the inner barrels were protected prior to refitting)










After another wipedown with both IPA and Eraser (a pure surface is essential when using these type of products) it was protection time with CarPro CQuartz Finest










This was removed with two MF's to ensure no residue remained and checked with the Brinkmann (Panels were double coated simultaneously)










All glass deep cleansed with CarPro CeriGlass before being treated with FlyBy30










Tyres treated with AS Hystyle via a paintbrush then heated into the tyre with a heat gun before being wiped down with an old MF cloth



















Tailpipes brought back to life with Britemax Easy Cut Metal Polish and #0000 wire wool










Interior hoovered, steam cleaned and scrubbed










Leather deep cleaned with Dr Leather leather cleaner and a leather brush, this removed a fair amount of ingrained dirt as the picture shows










Interior trims and door cards cleaned with AF Total then paino blacks waxed with Zymol Detail wax










Screens cleaned with AF Crystal










All the window tops & insides of the glass were cleaned with AF Tough Prep (this is also an excellent glass polish)










Leather repair carried out to the work drivers seat bolster





































Once the interior work was completed the carpets & leather were protected with CarPro Cquartz Fabric & Leather Protector










All door & window rubbers & seals deep cleaned then treated with Swissvax Seal Feed










And after a CarPro Reload wipedown here's the finished article, shown in the usual variety of shots from both in and outside the unit




































































































With the snow easing i managed to catch this shot of Finest in action










Must say a big thank you to Andy @ CarPro for the excellent customer service & getting the Finest & Flyby30 to me in double quick time.

And ss always, thanks once again to Mat @ i4detailing for keeping my shelves fully stocked with detailing goodness

Thanks for reading guys & well done for making it to the end. Hopefully it was an enjoyable read


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fan-t-tastic chap..think that sums it up well:thumb:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunning ! Amazing work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

What a state the car was in previously... good turn around.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Cracking write up and turnaround Nick! Nice photos as well!

(just this minute finished the Vantage lol)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*the eagle eyed amongst us will notice a Quality job*

Hi Nick that is one serious detail, the finished result is awesome, I doubt the beast ever looked that good new ( 3rd finish picture ) better than new, one VERY happy owner I would guess.

The state of that 3M clay :doublesho :doublesho

Have you got a conclusion re the new hybrid pad system? if that paint is the same as the recent Z4 I sweat blood on and the pad cut as well start to finish it looks like a winner :thumb:

Nice one fella, stella, nothing less. Mike S :wave:

p.s. Thanks for taking the time to give us a quality thread :thumb: I still hate you, hot water foaming and rinse indeed  ( one day perhaps) washed the barge this afternoon and my feet are still B frozen :wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

another great write up Mr White.

Worth the wait, and nice to see a car taken apart properly for paint  
Not quite as damaged as that RB320 that was on the jig for months :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

What a filthy beast! I love details which start with a Really dirty car.
Nice work :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Seriously impressive work Nick. Thank you for sharing such an on depth write up - I learn something every time I read one of your studio posts.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing work  :doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, now that is a restoration in it's finest form! 

Tremendous work Nick and a great read too!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Really enjoy reading these, and this is a fantastic example of what can be done, how may hours?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking write up. I rather enjoyed this one as it was quite an interesting write.

Car was transformed and looking spot on now after that lenghty polishing stages but certainly worth it with the finish it gave. 

Great flake pop and some excellent beading.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice work Nick, a total transformation from the car I saw then it first arrived. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Beast of a motor and very impressive work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, every detail covered :thumb:.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Nick- it was my pleasure getting you those products. That reminds me- I still have those new samples to send you. :thumb:

Thanks for demonstrating the effectiveness of the CarPro products and their varied application methods and uses on an automobile.

We're proud to have you part of the exclusive Cquartz Finest Membership:










Andy


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top work Nick :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Nick, top tip on the Tough Prep as a glass polish by the way :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great job on this mate, looks awesome


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and waht a staye that was in poor car lol


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Insane attention to Detail Nick :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very very nice !!!:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

everything i can see on it is perfect..top work


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Attention to detail that is second to none, superb:thumb:


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

A car on DW that has been stripped for painting.

This day and thread will go down in history.


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow! That is an epic turn-around!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great write up and an awesome beast of a car :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

That is some top quality work! Well done, the owner must be thrilled.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hats off once more Nick. Top drawer as expected and well presented.
Gordon.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

As always thanks to everyone your comments and taking the time to read the thread

Strangely enough the Touareg is back with me ATM for a rescue job as the clients postie has managed to scratch the front wing  Good job i left enough for further correction work


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

That's some great work Nick. Love the attention to detail. Nice one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply stunning workmanship Nick. Some of the best and most comprehensive i've seen on here.

Look forward to the Italian. 

Oh and you know you can save a lot of time by just masking the handles and glass when painting...










:doublesho


----------



## Jonno2723 (Feb 26, 2013)

That is simply amazing


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing work, excellent writeup:thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

crazy amount of attention to detail...nice


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

stunning and nice work, still my fave 4x4 just running costs in these are monstrous


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

love it


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work Nick as expected, and as I have worked along side you once or twice, I know the level you work to, so wouldn't expect to see a finish any less from you ..

It must be the Primarni work wear ..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dooka said:


> Great work Nick as expected, and as I have worked along side you once or twice, I know the level you work to, so wouldn't expect to see a finish any less from you ..
> 
> It must be the Primarni work wear ..


LMAO:lol::lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like you had your work cut out for this one Nick , another top job :thumb:
How many days did you spend on this one ?

Mario


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Great result and a really well documented detail. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Another great detail and write up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent work & deep gloss finish


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks again to all the other members that have taken time out to read the thread & your comments are much appreciated



Eurogloss said:


> How many days did you spend on this one ?
> 
> Mario


I've just tried to tot them up and i reckon i spent round about 60 hrs on the beast


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Outstanding work, totally transformed :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing, 1 of the best I ve seen.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Top work mate. Stunning.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

just seen this.. another level of detailing!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That is fantastic, looks better than new. If I was in the market for a Chelsea Tractor this would definitely be on my list, very under rated I reckon.

Just seen how old the original post was...great thread revival


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Top stuff!! Looks better than new, much better.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Cracking stuff!!


----------

